# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Best Lighting for 75 Gallon Vivarium?

## AAron

Hello, I have decided tht I'm going to get the 75 gallon Tetrafauna Vivarium for my first big project. I am still going to try some of the local plants  for this Vivarium. Shout out to deranged chipmunk for the help on plants, I'm using some smaller variations. However, I am wondering about what light source would be good for the plants and animals in it. I am already sold on the animals. A pair of American Toads and Northern Leopard Frogs. I'm going to have some minnows in the water as well. For plants I'm going to use Periwinkle, Bamboo, Ribbon Grass, Dragons Tail Ferns, Duckweed, Yellow Flag Iris. I use Repti Glo 2.0 now for a 30 gallon that my Toad and Leopard Frog are in. Would that be good to use for this enclosure? How many clamp lamps should be used? What about a ceramic heater? Thanks
Here are the little guys
http://youtu.be/kojxa759IDQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Can't beat led's, if you can afford it, but otherwise, aquatraders.com has excellent pricing on odyssea t5ho lighting. I would recommend the 48" 4 bulb with built in timer. One plug, two sets of programmable lights and even blue moonlight led's. I kept one over my 75 planted aquarium for years with excellent results. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

Sounds like a great deal. The 48" 4 bulb with timer. I'll check that out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

This would save me money instead of buying 4 clamp lamps, 4 Light bulbs, an LED Lighting and a timer. It's all in one. I have one question though would I have to order special bulbs to replace the ones that come with it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

As long as you get the planted aquarium version, with 6500k bulbs, you will be good for a few years. T5ho bulbs can be gotten at petco and other pet shops. Petsmart only sells t5no (normal output) bulbs, so never use them. They will burn out prematurely. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## AAron

Thanks for the continued help. This project is going to turn out great. I was wondering something else also, it's going to be in a hallway of a 2nd floor with no heat in the hallway. It generally doesn't drop below mid 50's. I was considering between an Under Tank Heater or a Ceramic Heat Emitter. Which one would be better, or would both?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

For that size tank. I would use a heat emitter. A uth will be completely worthless 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

My final question until I find something else, do you have any experience or know anybody who has owned the  Tetrafauna 75 Gallon Viquarium? I love the drain and doors but saw some reviews lately that say it's not very durable. It not very popular for vivariums so hands on experience would know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Honestly? I didn't even know they made one in that size until you posted it lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## AAron

Yeah I have been looking into a few larger vivs mainly the Exo Terra XL, Custom ones and then I saw a video on this and saw the drain and screen top and it was longer then the Exo Terra. It's a bit pricy but big enough for a pair of Leopard Frogs and Toads. I'll make a new thread when the setup starts. Here is the video I was talking about 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ni5RFMNWZPQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

I probably would have just went with a standard 75 gallon aquarium with a glass lid. Tanks can always be drilled for drainage. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

I probably would have just went with a standard 75 gallon aquarium with a glass lid. Tanks can always be drilled for drainage. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## AAron

I would have but ever since I got my exo Terra for the tree frogs and saw opening doors, I was sold. This already has a drain so I don't have to worry about messing up trying to make one. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

